# Flame Maple Studio 112 Atlas Stand



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

Working on a flame maple studio 112 this week.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

a couple nice tops probably, I have another 11 feet of 7/4 stock in the back i can use for guitar bodies if I ever get to it.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lovely flame on that one


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, yeah wood like this speaks for itself mostly

It's the elbow grease that runs up the costs on fine hardwood amp stands. Always cheaper to go with mass produced assembly line manufactured gear, they can pump them out fast. I really like the fact that wooden guitar gear doesn't harm our ecology and it can be repaired again and again just like fine furniture. The metal ones get bent or rust out and they end up toast in a landfill somewhere. 

These are definitely not your assembly line throw away amp stands. They are completely custom and built individually around the amplifiers that they will support, becoming a matching system with the amplifier. In this case it is a Carr Raleigh with a curly maple front valance, it has inset rear feet, which is why the seat of the stand has relief holes in it. 










Check out these over the top amplifiers! Put on some shades, they shine

http://www.alessandro-products.com/main.php?p=images


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)




----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

almost, just lack a few more details


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Workmanship and materials look beautiful.

I'm curious why it's so massively designed though.

To hold even a 2 X 12 it seems like you could make it about half as thick.

Comments?


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

total weight came to 9 pound 14.2 oz...well under what I imagined. So it's still lighter than my metal amp stand.


It is thick like that because the owner will not be moving it around and weight/portability is not a factor. With lumber like this I didn't want to whittle it down to too much waste wood. The lumber alone was worth a good chunk, might as well use as much of it as can be used. Great question. When weight and portability is a factor I have taken the parts down to 1/2 inch thickness, about half of what this one is. Of course these things are determined with the end user before the milling process begins.


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

Finished it today.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the answer.

As I'm sure everyone tells you, it's bloody gorgeous work.

What are the leather straps for?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> 
> As I'm sure everyone tells you, it's bloody gorgeous work.
> 
> What are the leather straps for?


I think that one holds it closed, while you carry it with the other.

Man, I would love to have one of those - unfortunately, I have to be satisfied with the knowledge that they exist.


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> 
> As I'm sure everyone tells you, it's bloody gorgeous work.
> 
> What are the leather straps for?


Here's what feedback I've gotten from owners:

http://www.atlas-stands.com/index.php/testimonials

The vast majority of people like the hardwood amp stands. They actually sound better than the metal stands. It's nice to bring new engagement to a product category that has been static and stale for decades now. It's about time some nice amp stands were made. This particular stand has more bling than most, and it's nice to use AAAA lumber every now and then.

Milkman is correct, one leather strap holds it closed, while you carry it with the other over your shoulder, or use your own guitar strap if you want. This stand will not see much travel, it is intended for to be fine furniture and stay in one spot regularly in a super nice house.

In short, the straps are for the state of Tennessee, hence the way they are cut at the end. I live in TN and I love the mountains out here. The least i can do is pay homage to my home.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

atlasstands said:


> Here's what feedback I've gotten from owners:http://www.atlas-stands.com/index.php/testimonialsThe vast majority of people like the hardwood amp stands. They actually sound better than the metal stands. It's nice to bring new engagement to a product category that has been static and stale for decades now. It's about time some nice amp stands were made. This particular stand has more bling than most, and it's nice to use AAAA lumber every now and then. Milkman is correct, one leather strap holds it closed, while you carry it with the other over your shoulder, or use your own guitar strap if you want. This stand will not see much travel, it is intended for to be fine furniture and stay in one spot regularly in a super nice house. In short, the straps are for the state of Tennessee, hence the way they are cut at the end. I live in TN and I love the mountains out here. The least i can do is pay homage to my home.


Well, again, it's fine work.

I visit Tennessee often, usually around once a month. 

It's a beautiful state.

Thanks


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

and thank you, and you're very welcome.


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

the owner sent me a pic, he likes it!


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

Finished this today, it's a Studio Amp Stand out of Black Cherry for a Carr Sportsman 1x10 amp. The second Carr build for me so far...The panels were inspired by the Carr Raleigh amp from the first build, wish I'd done it on both stands...





































Here's the build thread for anyone interested in the process.
http://www.atlas-stands.com/index.p...s/203-carr-sportsman-1x10-studio-black-cherry


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

We draw the winner tomorrow! good luck y'all!

April 15th Atlas Stand Giveaway

Kind Regards,
Josh


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Gorgeous stuff! Email sent on Chassis stand

Cheers

nigel


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

This one is for a Swart AST Pro. It was an honor to build. Here's a link if anyone wants to roll their own... Swart AST Pro Studio Amp Stand - Curly Maple










Kind Regards,
Josh


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have intentionally ignored this thread for a month for some reason. Now I'm not sure if I'm glad I clicked on it or not. That is some beautiful work there Josh. 

Must resist.... :bullbeg:


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, don't forget about the giveaway on July 30th as an option

!! Free Atlas Stands Photo Contest July 30, 2012!!


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

Hi y'all...Just finished my 1968 Ampeg Reverberocket GS-12r Cabinet today, fired it up this morning, I'm back in business with my jazz tone

1968 Ampeg Reverberocket II - GS-12r Sassafras/Curly Maple Combo Cab










Kind Regards,
Josh


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!!


atlasstands said:


> Hi y'all...Just finished my 1968 Ampeg Reverberocket GS-12r Cabinet today, fired it up this morning, I'm back in business with my jazz tone
> 
> 1968 Ampeg Reverberocket II - GS-12r Sassafras/Curly Maple Combo Cab
> 
> ...


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

Thank you Intrepid. I'm already thinking about building another one


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

This is Atlas Amp Stand's, and maybe the world's, first sunburst with rack space and fold out pedal board solid curly maple amp stand built for a DR... it took a while but it was worth it!



















Build thread for the DIY's: Fender Deluxe Reverb Sunburst Atlas Amp Stand - Curly Maple 1RU

Kind Regards,
Josh


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

This is a matching pair of Walnut Atlas Amp Stands. One is a Studio design with an extension backrest. The other is a Low Rider design with a matching Table Top that fits perfectly in the center if the base of the stand. Both fold and are super light weight with attachments for a carry strap.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Is this a technical post or is it advertising?


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

Very well... no more, I apologize. 

Would love to keep sharing but not to offend.

... I'll keep giving them away as often as possible! Making a difference where I can!

Kind Regards,

Josh


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not offended, it's just in the wrong forum.


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

ty, hmm... my apologies for that.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

No apologies needed. Awhile back, Big Cheese was thinking of shutting down the technical forum and I and a few others lobbied to have it stay for people who wanted tech questions answered and troubleshooting issues addressed. All general amp stuff such as show and tell is better in the amps 'n cabs forum. I'm talking like it's my forum but indeed it's not at all, just stating my opinionated opinion. Not to disparage what you do either, it's great work, unlike any I've seen. I also have a business and sometimes it's hard to walk the fine line between self-promotion and information.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I, for one, really appreciate these posts and see them more as informational than advertizing. I don't see his commercial website address listed on any of his posts nor any mention of pricelists. He has also sponsored 2 giveaway contests for our members so if this thread somehow crosses the line I would think we should be prepared to cut him some slack. Quite frankly, I've never seen such beautiful and functional handmade amp stands anywhere else. If our supreme Leader or our Mod saw this thread as offensive I'm sure they would have shut it down awhile ago. Just my opinion (not that it's worth anything!)


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

I am grateful for the support. I hope to be able to share my completed builds with y'all, and I intend to keep giving free stands away. Every build I do has it's own build thread now, everyone is welcome to the info, and I'm always happy to help where I can. 

In the hopes of adding atmosphere and aesthetic value to the guitar gear we surround ourselves with daily, I hope that sharing these builds will be of some help to others. 

Kind Regards,
Josh


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

WCGill said:


> No apologies needed. Awhile back, Big Cheese was thinking of shutting down the technical forum and I and a few others lobbied to have it stay for people who wanted tech questions answered and troubleshooting issues addressed. All general amp stuff such as show and tell is better in the amps 'n cabs forum. I'm talking like it's my forum but indeed it's not at all, just stating my opinionated opinion. Not to disparage what you do either, it's great work, unlike any I've seen. I also have a business and sometimes it's hard to walk the fine line between self-promotion and information.


 I agree with you totally.Well worded, well said.
D.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Muddy areas for sure. We have several guitar builders that post builds in the guitar builders section. They are open for business as well. Technically, these are not amps so probably should not be in the amp building forum either. Maybe in the amps and cabs section. In terms of advertising we all know the rules. You can certainly have a signature that includes a link to a website etc. But threads intended strictly for advertising must be placed in the dealer section.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm trying to coin getting something built by josh when i can.
amp cradle goooooooooooooooodness !!!
:rockon2:


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Still the coolest amp stands out there. Check out their latest photo contest - I'm trying to win myself a stand, but I won't even tell you which photo is mine, just pick the picture you like best!

Photo Contest


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I will run a 412 cab as long as I can physically move it, but those amp stands look sweet!


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Budda!

Sivs my friend! Congrats on your win Sir! You had a great lego amp stand picture right outta the gate, got my vote


----------



## atlasstands (May 17, 2011)

Just finished building this Atlas Low Rider Amp Stand…It's made of solid Butternut timber that we felled two years ago in the field out back…it weighs next to nothing, it has a built in Table Top, and we harvested real spider webs from the woods out back for the graphics…I love the real spider web graphics.


This is the third spider stand we've built. It's for a Carol Ann.






































































Next up...a Red Oak Low Rider with Table Top, along with a Walnut Studio with a telescopic backrest.


----------

